# [logs] /var/log/messages fait 104G !

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai eu les processus updatedb et syslog-ng qui ont tourné en top de liste depuis hier ou dans la nuit, faisant souffler un peu l'ordi ; je ne sais pas si c'est en rapport.

Je viens de réussir à redémarrer normalement (simplement, ça a été long pour atteindre le runlevel 6) depuis mon bureau Xfce. (Je suis avec OpenRC)

La commande updatedb a fonctionné normalement ensuite.

Je viens de constater que /var/log/messages fait 104G ; Il est situé sur un SSD.

```
n73sm /var/log # ls -lh messages

-rw------- 1 root root 104G 13 nov.  10:16 messages

n73sm /var/log # 
```

Autrement, /var/log/ est de taille normale ;

```
n73sm /var/log # du . --max-depth=0 -h

104G   .

n73sm /var/log # 
```

J'avais débranché les deux clefs USB d'acquisition DVB-T sans arrêter le service tvheadend ; je crois que c'est en rapport avec la taille énorme de /var/log/messages.

Le service tvheadend est maintenant stoppé et désactivé.

Je n'ai pas encore mis en place le noyau  linux-4.14.78-gentoo ;

```
n73sm ~ # uname -r

4.14.65-gentoo

n73sm ~ # 
```

Comment je peux faire pour réduire correctement la taille de ce fichier de log ?

Merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Lis le log en question :

```
$ less /var/log/messages
```

Remarque qu’il y a une ou plusieurs lignes qui sont répétées ad nauseam (le problème qu’il te faut résoudre).  Trouve une partie de chacune de ces lignes (ou même une expression régulière) qui les identifie et utilise 'grep' pour ne garder que les autres lignes :

```
$ grep -ve 'partie de ligne répétée' -e 'expression régulière identifiant une autre ligne répétée' /var/log/messages > /chemin/vers/log/filtré
```

Avec les droits d’administration, écrase /var/log/messages avec ce que grep a filtré :

```
# mv /chemin/vers/log/filtré /var/log/messages
```

Pour éviter que le problème ne se reproduise, il y a traditionnellement logrotate : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Logrotate

Mais il y a mieux aujourd’hui : journald (partie de systemd).  Vois SystemMaxFileSize et les autres options décrites avec celle-ci : https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/journald.conf.html

----------

## pti-rem

logrotate est installé et doit fonctionner car j'ai par exemple :

```
n73sm /var/log # ls -al rc.log* slim.log*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 92243 13 nov.  11:12 rc.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 40764 20 oct.  22:54 rc.log-20181021.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11586 25 oct.  09:56 rc.log-20181028.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3616 28 oct.  07:04 rc.log-20181104.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3614  6 nov.  09:49 rc.log-20181111.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   335 13 nov.  11:12 slim.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   147 21 oct.  03:10 slim.log-20181021.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   126 28 oct.  03:09 slim.log-20181028.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   113  4 nov.  03:26 slim.log-20181104.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   233 11 nov.  03:15 slim.log-20181111

n73sm /var/log # 
```

Je n'ai pas envie de passer à systemd ; j'ai du mal à apprendre maintenant. Et Debian me saoule assez avec comme ça.

Je suis devenu un simple "consommateur"

J'ai fait une bêtise en débranchant (juste hier après-midi - si ce n'est avant-hier...) mes tuners USB et pis voilà. Je pense que mon système fonctionne plutôt bien ;

Je vais juste surveiller un peu.

J'ai créé un fichier vide /var/log/0message avec les mêmes droits que /var/log/messages et j'ai fait la dernière opération indiquée :

```
# mv /var/log/0message /var/log/messages
```

J'ai ensuite éteint l'ordi puis je l'ai redémarré.

De mon point de vue, ce n'est pas grave du tout de perdre tout le log messages, même sans avoir vu son contenu ; J'ai préféré la simplicité et la rapidité.

Merci beaucoup

----------

